# Have You Ever Seen This Bike In Yellow Before? Sears



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2016)

I was asked if I want to sell my Sears Muscle bike the other day and stated that I wanted to keep it.  After I stated that I didn't want to sell it, I was informed that the yellow color was extremely rare.  Have you guys ever seen this model in yellow before?  This bike is all original down to the tires.  

Thanks guys


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I was asked if I want to sell my Sears Muscle bike the other day and stated that I wanted to keep it.  After I stated that I didn't want to sell it, I was informed that the yellow color was extremely rare.  Have you guys ever seen this model in yellow before?  This bike is all original down to the tires.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 296144



Cool bikes no matter what color.....the tiger tail increases its appeal!


----------



## vastingray (Mar 16, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I was asked if I want to sell my Sears Muscle bike the other day and stated that I wanted to keep it.  After I stated that I didn't want to sell it, I was informed that the yellow color was extremely rare.  Have you guys ever seen this model in yellow before?  This bike is all original down to the tires.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 296144



No all I've seen is purple and blue I know the 10 speed version  is pretty rare I've never seen one with the flaming  guard either great score great riding bikes


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 17, 2016)

Your bike is a Sears badged Huffy Super Stock. They also came in a two tone fade paint job. I have seen a Huffy badged Super Stock in this color but not a Sears badged one. Your bike is super clean and one of the rarer to find Super Stock models. I also asked about buying this bike when you first got it and posted it in Fresh finds...lol


----------

